# ECM location



## triadacura (Jul 24, 2008)

Where exactly is a ECM located on a 2000 Beetle 1.8t ? Anyone got pictures?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ECM location (triadacura)*

Under the dash, inside the car. The center of the dash where it rises up is removable to expose the ECM.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: ECM location (Boostin20v)*

http://goapr.com/VW/support/ecu_beetle.pdf


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ECM location (gt2437)*

Maybe they change the locations in later years? On my car the ECU is located on the left-side under the dash, pretty much in-line with the cluster.


----------

